# Can someone help me reactivate my Uber account



## dmandude (Apr 5, 2019)

I ran into a problem and they deactivated my account. I have been Uber driver for a year and they suddenly closed my account. They said it is a 3 strike rule and that customers were complaining about me. I never got the emails or warnings. I did not know how to respond back to the complaints. I tried to explain to them and they did not want to listen. Don’t know what to do. Want to do Uber but don’t know how to reactivate it. Please someone help me


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

3 strikes is supposed to be permanent. Sign up w lyft...


----------



## The_Solo (Feb 23, 2019)

Go to green light hub and see what info they give you. Generally better info than any email will. Best of luck.


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

Get a new job while youre car still works


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Since you are in California, apply for unemployment.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

dmandude said:


> I ran into a problem and they deactivated my account. I have been Uber driver for a year and they suddenly closed my account. They said it is a 3 strike rule and that customers were complaining about me. I never got the emails or warnings. I did not know how to respond back to the complaints. I tried to explain to them and they did not want to listen. Don't know what to do. Want to do Uber but don't know how to reactivate it. Please someone help me


What were the customers complaining about?

I got two complaints about the same thing yesterday. Out of balance tire after hitting a pothole. Not driving Uber until it fixed. Lyft only for now.

Green light hub seems the best bet


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

dmandude said:


> I ran into a problem and they deactivated my account. I have been Uber driver for a year and they suddenly closed my account. They said it is a 3 strike rule and that customers were complaining about me. I never got the emails or warnings. I did not know how to respond back to the complaints. I tried to explain to them and they did not want to listen. Don't know what to do. Want to do Uber but don't know how to reactivate it. Please someone help me


No one can help you unless you share what the complaints were about. 3 complaints about a dirty car, might get re activated. 3 complaints about driving impaired, you are permanently done.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

dmandude said:


> I ran into a problem and they deactivated my account. I have been Uber driver for a year and they suddenly closed my account. They said it is a 3 strike rule and that customers were complaining about me. I never got the emails or warnings. I did not know how to respond back to the complaints. I tried to explain to them and they did not want to listen. Don't know what to do. Want to do Uber but don't know how to reactivate it. Please someone help me


Go Sign up with Lyft. Forget about Uber riders those love to complain on a lot of thing, giving low stars, making driver's days unhappy.
I don't know why, I am making more money with Lyft. Lyft riders like to take long trips while Uber riders take short trips. Plus at airport pickup, there are significantly more Lyft requests.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Do be aware that Lyft and its customers have problems, as well.

Lyft riders like to eat in the car more than do Uber riders.
Lyft riders are far more quick to blame you and downrate you for problems beyond your control, even when they acknowledge that. 
Lyft riders like to bring "service" animals. 
Lyft riders try to get more out of you for the paltry renumeration that you receive.
Lyft riders on "Shared" try to get around the requirements more frequently.

Lyft Driver "Support" takes longer to respond than does Uber and its e-Mails are off topic far more frequently than are Uber's.

Lyft riders do tip more frequently than do Uber's, though.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

You might get advice here, but nobody here has influence with uber regarding deactivation. 

The Greenlight hub is your best shot.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Greenlight is always the answer.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

They don't give a crap about drivers. Are these three flags for "safety" or are we talking about serious complaints like driving impaired or sexual harassment? The problem is the longer a person drives the more likely they are to get three complaints. They should drop off after a while but it is doubtful the company does this. They just don't care about us.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

dmandude said:


> I ran into a problem and they deactivated my account. I have been Uber driver for a year and they suddenly closed my account. They said it is a 3 strike rule and that customers were complaining about me. I never got the emails or warnings. I did not know how to respond back to the complaints. I tried to explain to them and they did not want to listen. Don't know what to do. Want to do Uber but don't know how to reactivate it. Please someone help me


We at Uber understand the deactivation process can be a difficult time for you as a driver. Know that we take your earnings seriously and we want to provide you with a supportive community. I have reviewed your account and you are now reactivated for UberEats bicycle delivery.

I have closed your case.

---Rohit.

PS-- Forget my ketchup again and I'll deactivate you forever.


----------



## Columbian Harem (Mar 29, 2019)

dmandude said:


> I ran into a problem and they deactivated my account. I have been Uber driver for a year and they suddenly closed my account. They said it is a 3 strike rule and that customers were complaining about me. I never got the emails or warnings. I did not know how to respond back to the complaints. I tried to explain to them and they did not want to listen. Don't know what to do. Want to do Uber but don't know how to reactivate it. Please someone help me


You got lucky. You are free to find a real job.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Do you have a chicken raising farm near you IE: Purdue? MANY positions for disembowelment specialist. They will train you.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

So, wait. If someone complains about anything 3 times you're done?! 

I had one after I was rear ended for "comfort" and a couple of weeks ago for "service quality" or something like that. 

The latter was because the pax was upset with Uber because she was at the airport and nobody was in the queue so she had to wait for me. She said it wasn't my fault, drive was fine. It's pretty clear that she thought she was rating Uber, not me.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Tier three support
I have looked over your account and it is on double secret triple deactivation.... You've been warned


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Go to green light hub. Does not sound good. I got dinged in my first year a lot for sexual harassment an professionalism never got deactivated. Sounds like you pissed the karma gods off


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Soldiering said:


> Go to green light hub. Does not sound good. I got dinged in my first year a lot for sexual harassment an professionalism never got deactivated. Sounds like you pissed the karma gods off


Were you sexually harassing pax? 
You can talk to us


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> Were you sexually harassing pax?
> You can talk to us


Nope. Couple of #metoo'ers didn't like that I said they were good looking ladies. I never say this unless it comes up naturally in convo and I always say it carefully? Lol



Soldiering said:


> Nope. Couple of #metoo'ers didn't like that I said they were good looking ladies. I never say this unless it comes up naturally in convo and I always say it carefully? Lol


Classfully hehe


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Soldiering said:


> Nope. Couple of #metoo'ers didn't like that I said they were good looking ladies. I never say this unless it comes up naturally in convo and I always say it carefully? Lol
> 
> 
> Classfully hehe


I try not to even talk to my pax


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> So, wait. If someone complains about anything 3 times you're done?!
> 
> I had one after I was rear ended for "comfort" and a couple of weeks ago for "service quality" or something like that.
> 
> The latter was because the pax was upset with Uber because she was at the airport and nobody was in the queue so she had to wait for me. She said it wasn't my fault, drive was fine. It's pretty clear that she thought she was rating Uber, not me.


That is what I am hearing all the time. Don't know for sure.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> That is what I am hearing all the time. Don't know for sure.


Actually, I can say that's false. I forgot about a complaint for conversation, so I have actually had three already and no problem. The most recent one is already gone.

Maybe it depends on the complaint, like safety?


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

A "new" member creates a thread about getting reactivated then doesn't come back to the thread? 

Yeah, you guys got Ric Rolled. ?


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Woohaa said:


> A "new" member creates a thread about getting reactivated then doesn't come back to the thread?
> 
> Yeah, you guys got Ric Rolled. ?


They don't have to log back in to read the responses. But yeah, Ric Rolled probably applies.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> So, wait. If someone complains about anything 3 times you're done?!


From my understanding that only applies if they flag you and message support with a complaint. Downrating and choosing one of the options from the tabs isn't going to get you deactivated unless your rating drops to the minimum.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> From my understanding that only applies if they flag you and message support with a complaint. Downrating and choosing one of the options from the tabs isn't going to get you deactivated unless your rating drops to the minimum.


Agree I'm thinking complaints that get you a day or two vacation while they investigate. Down ratings with comments are feel goods for PAX and most likely will not get any attention toward deactivation.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> From my understanding that only applies if they flag you and message support with a complaint. Downrating and choosing one of the options from the tabs isn't going to get you deactivated unless your rating drops to the minimum.


What is considered "the minimum", by the way? Asking for a friend ?


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> What is considered "the minimum", by the way? Asking for a friend ?


Well, last I checked a 4.6 got you kicked out but that depends on how many drivers Uber has left to expend at that particular time.


----------



## Velos1 (Apr 8, 2019)

I hear


dmandude said:


> I ran into a problem and they deactivated my account. I have been Uber driver for a year and they suddenly closed my account. They said it is a 3 strike rule and that customers were complaining about me. I never got the emails or warnings. I did not know how to respond back to the complaints. I tried to explain to them and they did not want to listen. Don't know what to do. Want to do Uber but don't know how to reactivate it. Please someone help me


I hear from drivers with thousand of thousand trips, and been deactivated, Uber doesn't care about drivers


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

dmandude said:


> I ran into a problem and they deactivated my account. I have been Uber driver for a year and they suddenly closed my account. They said it is a 3 strike rule and that customers were complaining about me. I never got the emails or warnings. I did not know how to respond back to the complaints. I tried to explain to them and they did not want to listen. Don't know what to do. Want to do Uber but don't know how to reactivate it. Please someone help me


Go to the green hub in your area and speak to a customer support representative.


----------



## BayStateUBER (Apr 5, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> 3 strikes is supposed to be permanent. Sign up w lyft...


Well, it kind of sucks if you never hear from Uber about strike 1 or strike 2 .....

Uber's communication is horrible.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

I bet if I was a mod I could help get you reactivated



Juggalo9er said:


> I bet if I was a mod I could help get you reactivated


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

BayStateUBER said:


> Well, it kind of sucks if you never hear from Uber about strike 1 or strike 2 .....
> 
> Uber's communication is horrible.


Youll know there will be a temporary deactivation while they conduct an investigation. Except in the case of a service animal complaint. Theres no warning at all with those. Just immediate permanent deactivation..


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Youll know there will be a temporary deactivation while they conduct an investigation. Except in the case of a service animal complaint. Theres no warning at all with those. Just immediate permanent deactivation..


You mean temporary promotion to passenger


----------



## Uberbrent (Mar 22, 2016)

Necro of a thread that is over a year old and a whine from a “new member” should get you a time-out....just sayin’...


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Uberbrent said:


> Necro of a thread that is over a year old and a whine from a "new member" should get you a time-out....just sayin'...


It won't get you mod


----------



## MMAdelivery (Jul 20, 2020)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> 3 strikes is supposed to be permanent. Sign up w lyft...


Sorry I'm sure youve already answered this but what can you do to earn a strike . tell passengers you voted for Hilary clinton. Hahaha


----------



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> So, wait. If someone complains about anything 3 times you're done?!
> 
> I had one after I was rear ended for "comfort" and a couple of weeks ago for "service quality" or something like that.
> 
> The latter was because the pax was upset with Uber because she was at the airport and nobody was in the queue so she had to wait for me. She said it wasn't my fault, drive was fine. It's pretty clear that she thought she was rating Uber, not me.


reports like that mean nothing, I'm up to about 30 of them,cleaning, smell,service,comfort, conversation etc 
and guessed you can't be deactivated for those,

but harsher things, I've had a warning From Uber threatened with deactivation for exceeding hours,
Just recently I got another for fraud, by cancelling too many trips, not sure if it's a 3strikes or not, or if it's 3strikes per offence,


----------



## imsam (Apr 10, 2017)

I'll reactivate it for you when I get home later today. I just need to do some grocery shopping first.


----------



## madsamoan64 (Jul 23, 2020)

Juggalo9er said:


> It won't get you mod


is there such a thing i have never spoke with one and have requested many times


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

madsamoan64 said:


> is there such a thing i have never spoke with one and have requested many times


I can't say I'm in training for it anymore
I'm in pre mod training


----------

